# Detroit Black Walnut



## moneymgmt (May 7, 2008)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mat/724820675.html
In case there's anyone interested around here with a truck or portable mill...

The one in the back looks to be maybe 24" x 10' and almost dead straight, the rest just looks like a lot of work.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

moneymgmt said:


> The one in the back looks to be maybe 24" x 10' and almost dead straight, the rest just looks like a lot of work.


The crotches look interesting :huh:. I hope that all gets put to good use, I'd haul them off if they were near me.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish I had the tools.Hell I don't even have the truck.THANKS for the heads up though.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

You can rent a pickup at Home depot for about $20. Since your talking Black walnut. I met a guy at work that says he has thousands of BF of Black Walnut. It's 1"X 12"X 10' rough cut air dried. He wants $6 a BF. that seems steep to me any thoughts. 
Chris


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> I met a guy at work that says he has *thousands* of BF of Black Walnut. It's 1"X 12"X 10' rough cut air dried. He wants $6 a BF. that seems steep to me any thoughts.
> Chris


A little steep, that is why he has so much. 12" wide would be worth a premium though air dried $4+ for clear boards.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

That's what I thought. Maybe he wouldn't be sitting on so much if he dropped his price. I think he spent to much buying it and having it milled, so that's why he's asking so much. I think he has 4 into it. I guess. He's got oak, and ash, and some other stuff. I think he said he's got like 8-10 thousand feet of wood. He's been talking it up so much, his sale's pitch is working. He's got me very curious what it looks like. I might make him an offer. See you. 
Chris


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

bigredc said:


> You can rent a pickup at Home depot for about $20. Since your talking Black walnut. I met a guy at work that says he has thousands of BF of Black Walnut. It's 1"X 12"X 10' rough cut air dried. He wants $6 a BF. that seems steep to me any thoughts.
> Chris


That is almost the cost oof figured walnut around here that is kiln dried. For air dried, I would not pay over $2.50bf.


----------

